# My 0scar fish Wilbur



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres my big boy Wilbur.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oscars are soooo cute!! He looks big! How big is he?


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

He is about 11 inches long. I just upgraded to a 90 gal tank because he was out growing his 55 gal. I'll see if I can find some clearer pics of the tank.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I looove Oscars!! They are like giant bettas. LOL

He's so adorable!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah both Oscars & Bettas have huge personalities that's why I love them. The 2nd pic here is wilbur as a baby.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He's a handsome boy. I wish I had a tank big enough for an Oscar or a JD.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

He is a very pretty oscar. I haven't had one of those in a long time.


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh I loooove oscars! Great pictures!

I had one some years ago named Oskee,what a personality he had! I would love another,but don't have the room right now for a huge tank.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

very nice coloration! Can't wait to get oscars again some day.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Jan 29, 2012)

Niiiice! Thats a very sharp looking color morph. You got me thinking about 240-300 gallon tanks again!


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

I had a albino Oscar once it grew to be 10th inches long but he commited sucide by jumping out of his tank when I was gone a week after his neon green tetra freind died of old age


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

nice fish! 
here is my boy sam..really fiesty lil bugger


----------

